# [eth0] probleme de configuration

## Denazare

Bonjour, je viens d'installer ma premiere distrib gentoo et je rencontre un problème de réseau des lors que je boote sur ma nouvelle distrib:

Premièrement  j'ai installé gentoo avec le minimal CD X86_64 et utilisé le stage3-amd64-20130516.

J'ai compilé le noyau a partir de gentoo-sources avec la commande 

```
genkernel all
```

Avec le minimal cd la config réseau s'est faite automatiquement sur eth0 mais lorsque je boote sur mon noyau compilé,

```
 ifconfig
```

 ne fait apparaitre que lo et pas eth0

et lorsque je fait un 

```
ls /sys/class/net
```

 seul lo apparaît

j'ai essayé de faire un 

```
modprobe atl1 
```

(lorsque je lance net-setup avec le minimal cd il m'indique que le pilote atl1c est chargé pour eth0 

mais je n'ai trouvé que atl1.ko dans /lib/modules3.8.13-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/atlx/ et pas atl1c.ko .....)

mais eth0 n'est toujours pas reconnu....

quelqu'un saurais il comment remédier au problème?

----------

## Mythy

Hello,

J'avais un problème similaire à l'époque, j'avais fais un emerge linux-firmwares (sous les conseils de ce forum) avant de compiler.

Tu peux essayer ça  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

Il faut que tu active Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (atl1c) et non Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support (atl1)

```
Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Ethernet driver support

      -> Atheros devices

        ->Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support
```

----------

## boozo

+1 sebB (quoiqu'un #lspci aurait aidé)

 *--menuconfig wrote:*   

>   │ Symbol: ATL1C [=n]                                                                                                                     │  
> 
>   │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                       │  
> 
>   │ Prompt: Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                            │  
> ...

 

ps: C'aurait été sympa pour les participants de nous faire un retour sur ton fil grub...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: ok noté ^^. Tu sais c'est plus pour que cela aide de nouveaux arrivants qui rencontreraient le même problème (et pour la curiosité intellectuelle aussi)

----------

## Denazare

 *Mythy wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> J'avais un problème similaire à l'époque, j'avais fais un emerge linux-firmwares (sous les conseils de ce forum) avant de compiler.
> 
> Tu peux essayer ça 

 

je vais tenter!

----------

## Denazare

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Il faut que tu active Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (atl1c) et non Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support (atl1)
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers
> 
> ...

 

c'est a activer dans les paramètres de compil du noyau?

----------

## k-root

oui,

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ATL1C

```
CONFIG_ATL1C=m
```

```
make modules_install
```

----------

## Denazare

 *k-root wrote:*   

> oui,
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

ok et je peut quand même compiler avec genkernel après sa ou je configure tout à la main?

----------

## boozo

oui. A vérifier dans le man mais je crois que c'est un truc du genre #genkernel --menuconfig all

----------

## Denazare

je viens de recompiler mon noyaux en le configurant à la main(j'ai pas utilisé genkernel) et j'ai bien rajouté atl1c (en compilé et pas en module) et ma carte réseau est toujours pas détectée...

j'ai fait un 

```
lspci
```

 pour vérifier que ma carte réseau est bien compatible avec atl1c et c'est bien le cas (Atheros AR 8152 V2.0 Fast Ethernet)

Quelqu'un aurais une idée?

----------

## boozo

Que renvois un #ifconfig -a ? (et qu'y a-t-il via #dmesg concernant atl1c)

----------

## Denazare

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Que renvois un #ifconfig -a ? (et qu'y-a-t'il au dmsg concernant atl1c)

 

```
enp7s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1e:8c:f1:03:e6  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

qu'appele tu dmsg?

----------

## boozo

 *Denazare wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> enp7s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500 
> ```
> ...

 

udev à encore frappé ! Predictable net devices naming   :Twisted Evil: 

Pour résoudre => voir ici et choisir ce que tu souhaites faire : conserver l'ancienne saveur ou passer à cette chose parfaitement inutile pour un usage desktop courant.

ps: pardon pour la typo, c'était la commande #dmesg qui t'affiche les logs systèmes (voir man dmesg pour plus d'infos)

Eh, pis il faudrait se mettre un peu à Linux non ?   :Razz:  

----------

## Denazare

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *Denazare wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> enp7s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500 
> ```
> ...

 

si j'ai bien compris udev me nome le lien vers ma carte reseau enp7s0 au lieu de eth0 et c'est cela qui fout le bazar?

donc je fait?

```
ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.enp7s0

rc-update delete net.eth0 default

rc-update add net.enp7s0 default
```

et si je crée une règle pour udev qui me crée un lien nommé eth0 en plus de enp7s0 sa résoudrais pas aussi le problème?

----------

## boozo

 *Denazare wrote:*   

> si j'ai bien compris udev me nome le lien vers ma carte reseau enp7s0 au lieu de eth0 et c'est cela qui fout le bazar? donc je fait?
> 
> ```
> ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.enp7s0
> 
> ...

 

Tout est écrit dans cette doc   :Sad:   C'est un choix ; moi j'ai désactivé cette m**** (et viré udev depuis plusieurs mois mais c'est une autre histoire  :Mr. Green:  )

Donc si tu comptes conserver ce mode de gestion des interfaces alors dans ton cas - vu que tu bootes et que seul le réseau est ko - cela devrait se limiter à ces manips.

M'enfin cela ne coûte pas grand chose que de vérifier les prérequis et faire le nettoyage des fichiers obsolètes s'il y a lieu[/quote]

----------

## k-root

 *Denazare wrote:*   

> si j'ai bien compris udev me nome le lien vers ma carte reseau enp7s0 au lieu de eth0 et c'est cela qui fout le bazar?
> 
> donc je fait?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

net0 serait plus approprié 

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x1969:0x1048 (atl1)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:26:18:bc:4e:60", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="net0"

# PCI device 0x1969:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0 (atl1c)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="8c:89:a5:53:30:4f", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="net1"
```

ensuite , il faut renommer les scripts , ls /etc/init.d/net.net

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 23 janv.  2012 /etc/init.d/net.net0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6  3 sept.  2012 /etc/init.d/net.net1 -> net.lo

```

rc-status -s | grep started

 *Quote:*   

>  hwclock                                                           [  started  ]
> 
>  hostname                                                          [  started  ]
> 
>  sysfs                                                             [  started  ]
> ...

 

-> pas sur que tout le monde aime NetworkManager

----------

## xaviermiller

@k-root: la rule "70, persistent net" n'est plus valable avec udev >=190, il faut créer un fichier "80 network trucmuche" vide, comme mentionné par la news (que tout le monde a lu, c'est pour cela que ce sujet n'existe pas).

----------

## k-root

c'est vrai que je ne passe pas souvent   :Laughing: 

et pourtant   

```
[    3.393990] systemd-udevd[1183]: starting version 204

[    4.541470] systemd-udevd[1205]: renamed network interface eth0 to net1

[ 4456.085820] systemd-udevd[3347]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s29f7u5u3

```

 ls -l /etc/udev/*

```
-r--r--r-- 1 root root 5637695 22 mai   01:24 /etc/udev/hwdb.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      44 22 mai   01:24 /etc/udev/udev.conf

/etc/udev/hwdb.d:

total 0

/etc/udev/rules.d:

total 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 671 16 mai   16:15 70-persistent-net.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   0 24 janv.  2012 99-beagle.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 120  4 avril  2012 99-hokey-pokey.rules
```

edit : from  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/

 *Quote:*   

> You create your own manual naming scheme, for example by naming your interfaces "internet0", "dmz0" or "lan0". For that create your own udev rules file and set the NAME property for the devices. Make sure to order it before the default policy file, for example by naming it /etc/udev/rules.d/70-my-net-names.rules

 

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   quel bord** cet udev !

Bon, je sors sinon on va m'accuser de médisance envers cette adorable "chose" et ses mainteneurs... À juste titre d'ailleurs) ------------ :Arrow:  [ ]

----------

## xaviermiller

QUOI ??? Il suffirait de garder son "persistent net rules" pour que ça marche ???

Des boulets nous le suppriment unilatéralement, c'est un diktat !

----------

## k-root

.. de modifier les nom dans  "persistent net rules" 

 *Quote:*   

> # PCI device 0x1969:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0 (atl1c)
> 
> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="8c:89:a5:53:30:4f", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="net1"

 

renommer le fichier n'est pas obligatoire

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *boozo wrote:*   

>   quel bord** cet udev !
> 
> Bon, je sors sinon on va m'accuser de médisance envers cette adorable "chose" et ses mainteneurs... À juste titre d'ailleurs) ------------ [ ]

 

Chez moi ça marche !   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mais non sans mal.

----------

